# Anyone tried this before?



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

I was wondering if you could use mojo mallards for you snow goose spread to attract the snows to the spread? Or whats a good way to use motion in you spread withour spending alot of $, i have 20 doz silos, e-caller and extra, but is having motion important?


----------



## orange legs (Mar 3, 2009)

Motion is very important IMO. Not sure how using Robos will work, but you should be able to find some deals on flyers and Reel Wings. Or try and make a home made tornado. Just keep in mind that there are days that no matter what you do its right,and theres other days that everything is wrong. Be flexible moving things around.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Look into the sillosock flagging brackets. Have everyone that you hunt with buy and use one. Very effective way add motion at a good cost.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

From what I've heard having mojo wings going isn't something you want with geese. Watching Chad Belding on T.V. he would turn his wings off when geese where coming in and turned them on when the ducks where coming. Now he was hunting Canadians so not sure if snows react differently or not. I like the sillosock flappers and they provide great motion and don't cost too much. Hope this helps.


----------



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

we built our rotary machines with windshield wiper motors.. 35 a piece for motor and some light material for arms we built a rotary machine for 65 a piece...


----------

